# being in my 40's it is sooo hard to lose weight but i bought this book and lost 5 r/o



## Phillygirl (Sep 3, 2006)

pounds in 2 weeks! 
http://www.tomorrowsweigh.com/services.html

i just found the website and it does not look finished but you can even talk to the doctor.


----------

